# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهریه دانشگاه شبانه

## d4nte

سلام دوستان میخاستم بدونم الان (امسال) شهریه هر ترم شبانه با 20 واحد کلا چند درمیاد؟

*مدیران عزیز* : تاپیک های دیگه رو دیدم و چیزی درنیافتم

----------


## TAT

> سلام دوستان میخاستم بدونم الان (امسال) شهریه هر ترم شبانه با 20 واحد کلا چند درمیاد؟
> 
> *مدیران عزیز* : تاپیک های دیگه رو دیدم و چیزی درنیافتم


http://academics.ut.ac.ir/file/downl...4060066-96.pdf


یه همچین چیزیه و ترم به ترم هم متفاوته و دانشگاه به دانشگاه هم متفاوته 


باید ببینی تو هر ترم چه درس هایی رو باید انتخاب کنی

قیمت هر درس بر اساس اینکه عمومیه ، تخصصی و... فرق داره 

حدودا شما دور و بر 1 تا 2 میلیون تومن در نظر بگیر 

از این قیمت ها بالا تر نمیره 

خودتونم میتونین چارت درسی  دانشگاه ای رو که دوست دارین از نت دانلود کنین 

و با توجه به جدول شهریه سال گذشته یا امسال 

و باتوجه به نوع دروس شهریتونو برا ترم اول و یا برا هر ترمی که مایلید بدست بیارید

در ضمن 

اگر بر اساس سال گذشته شهریه رو حساب کرده باشید 

باید بدونین هر ساله دانشگاه ها بر اساس نظر خودشون یه درصدی به شهریه اضافه میکنن

این رو هم در نظر داشته باشین

----------

